# Baked Jalapeno Poppers



## TanyaK (Sep 10, 2008)

I see most of the recipes for Jalapeno Poppers are for deep frying but I want to bake them (btw I've never made them before)  I'm going to stuff them with cottage cheese mixed with cumin with maybe a bit of bacon on top(any other suggestion welcome ). How long should I bake them for - would 30min @ 350F be fine?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 10, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> I see most of the recipes for Jalapeno Poppers are for deep frying but I want to bake them (btw I've never made them before)  I'm going to stuff them with cottage cheese mixed with cumin with maybe a bit of bacon on top(any other suggestion welcome ). How long should I bake them for - would 30min @ 350F be fine?



Hi, Tanya. I think a shorter time at a higher temp would work better. Here's a Rachael Ray recipe where she roasts them at 425*F for 15 minutes.


----------



## TanyaK (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks - that's just what I was looking for ! Now I just hope the chillies I bought are Jalapenos - looks like it but all the chillies around here's just sold as "chillies" so you're never sure what you're getting


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 10, 2008)

Cream cheese makes a nice filling for them, too. I like to mince some canned smoked
oysters into it, along with some spices. 
You might want to pre-cook the bacon partially to make sure
it is done.

If you make sure to remove the stems and seeds, it will significantly lessen the
heat of whatever type of peppers you got.


----------

